# تحميل AutoCAD 2010 النسخة الجديدة



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

السادة الزملاء


الى حضراتكم النسخة الجديدة من البرنامج الشهير AutoCAD 2010



التحميل :
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433564...rchive.net.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433513...rchive.net.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433506...rchive.net.r02
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433556...rchive.net.r03
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433563...rchive.net.r04
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433563...rchive.net.r05
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433575...rchive.net.r06
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433531...rchive.net.r07
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433532...rchive.net.r08
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434501...rchive.net.r09
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433565...rchive.net.r10
//rapidshare.com/files/224335168/Autodesk.Autocad.Inventor.X86_www.softarchive.net. r11
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433532...rchive.net.r12
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433573...rchive.net.r13
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433523...rchive.net.r14
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433658...rchive.net.r15
//rapidshare.com/files/224335684/Autodesk.Autocad.Inventor.X86_www.softarchive.net. r16
//rapidshare.com/files/224335092/Autodesk.Autocad.Inventor.X86_www.softarchive.net. r17
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433557...rchive.net.r18
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433584...rchive.net.r19
http://rapidshare.com/files/22433494...rchive.net.r20
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434101...rchive.net.r21
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434086...rchive.net.r22
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434098...rchive.net.r23
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434089...rchive.net.r24
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434098...rchive.net.r25
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434105...rchive.net.r26
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434099...rchive.net.r27
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434097...rchive.net.r28
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434097...rchive.net.r29
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434095...rchive.net.r30
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434103...rchive.net.r31
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434095...rchive.net.r32
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434093...rchive.net.r33
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434110...rchive.net.r34
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434092...rchive.net.r35
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434079...rchive.net.r36
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434077...rchive.net.r37
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434097...rchive.net.r38
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434018...rchive.net.r39
http://rapidshare.com/files/22434102...rchive.net.rar


ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم 

:84:*​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك أخي أحمد الطيب


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أبريل 2009)

محمد احمد شعير قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك أخي أحمد الطيب




الشكر لله اخى الكريم ...........


----------



## DOSH (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا على المجهود و الوصلات.:34::14:

هل النسخة مزودة بالكراك معها؟؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أبريل 2009)

dosh قال:


> شكرا جدا جدا على المجهود و الوصلات.:34::14:
> 
> هل النسخة مزودة بالكراك معها؟؟؟؟




نعم ان شاء الله مزودة ..................


----------



## DOSH (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

لقد تم تنزيل الملفات و فك الضغط و لكن حجم الملف كبير جدا و يوجد بعض الاشياء لاافهمها فهل ممكن استفسر منك عنها بعد اذنك؟؟؟

ما هو inventor ؟

و ما فائدة vault؟

هل فعلا مطلوب 9 جيجا فراغ على الهارد فقط لتنزيل البرنامج؟؟؟

و هل inventor هو نفسه الكاد و لاتعديل لاسمه و لا معناه اية بالظبط؟؟؟

و شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 مايو 2009)

DOSH قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> لقد تم تنزيل الملفات و فك الضغط و لكن حجم الملف كبير جدا و يوجد بعض الاشياء لاافهمها فهل ممكن استفسر منك عنها بعد اذنك؟؟؟
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الــ inventor هو برنامج Autodesk Inventor و هذا البرنامج خاص بالتصميمات الميكانيكية و فى بعض الاوقات ممكن ان يستخدم فى الــ steel

اما vault فهو عبارة عن المكتبة الخاصة بالبرنامج اما عن مساحة المطلوبة فهذا طبيعى لان كل برنامج يطلب المساحة التى يمكن ان يعمل من خلالها

و شكرا


----------



## احمد مبارك محمود (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على المجهود اخي المشارك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أغسطس 2009)

احمد مبارك محمود قال:


> مشكور على المجهود اخي المشارك


 

الشكر لله ................ :84:


----------



## alaa ebied (11 مارس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 مارس 2010)

alaa ebied قال:


> الف شكر


 

الشكر لله ................


----------



## الشبل (15 مارس 2010)

يا اخوانا الرابد شير مابيفتحش من مصر حد يقولنا ننزل من عليه الحاجة ازاى


----------



## malkee008 (15 مارس 2010)

مشكور يلالي


----------



## Medhat Emeel Khell (15 مارس 2010)

Dear Sir
Good Day

Please send me autodesk revit architect 2010 with crack or help me tp get it

Thanks and regards


----------



## م/عايض (19 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 مارس 2010)

م/عايض قال:


> مشكووووووووور


 

الشكر لله .............


----------



## نور حسام (21 مارس 2010)

ممكن كراك autocad 2010?


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على مجهودك يا أخ أحمد وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ويا سلام ولو يبقى فى كتيب لبعض الثغرات الجديدة فى البرنامج يكون تعليمى له


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مارس 2010)

نور حسام قال:


> ممكن كراك autocad 2010?


 

الكراك بداخل البرنامج


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (21 مارس 2010)

م.رامي قاسم قال:


> مشكور جدا على مجهودك يا أخ أحمد وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ويا سلام ولو يبقى فى كتيب لبعض الثغرات الجديدة فى البرنامج يكون تعليمى له


 
ان شاء الله سوف ابحث عنه و ان شاء الله انزلة قريبا


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي على البرنامج الله يوفقك


----------



## محمودشمس (12 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أبريل 2010)

الشكر لله ................


----------



## elprns (21 أبريل 2010)

ممتاز المنتدي وجميل ويارب يكرمكم


----------



## ابراهيم موسى (29 أبريل 2010)

*رد على الطزضوع*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


DOSH قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> لقد تم تنزيل الملفات و فك الضغط و لكن حجم الملف كبير جدا و يوجد بعض الاشياء لاافهمها فهل ممكن استفسر منك عنها بعد اذنك؟؟؟
> 
> ...


----------



## اناستازيا (25 يونيو 2010)

شكررررررررا على جهودك


----------



## محمودشمس (26 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور على المجهود اخي المشارك*​


----------



## eehaboo (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك مجهود حلو


----------



## chamil (4 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور على المجهود *
*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## هانى النعمان (13 يوليو 2010)

ارجو مساعدتى فى تحميل اوتوكاد 2010


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (13 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## اميمة اسماعيل (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر يباش مهندس على المجهود الجبار


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته مشكور يا اخي و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ola..ahmad (25 أكتوبر 2010)

shokran


----------



## جمال شلنده (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جدا جدا على المجهود و الوصلات.:34::14:*


----------



## mahmoud rehab (3 مارس 2011)

alaa ebied قال:


> الف شكر


لا يوجد ملفات تحميل للبرنامج عند فتح الروابط


----------



## أحمد عبد الحفيظ مح (26 مارس 2011)

اشكرك ياخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## alafandi_ (27 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد عبد الحكيم (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## احمد عبد الحكيم (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييين


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 أبريل 2011)

الشكر لله جميعا ..................


----------



## salwamohammed (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------

